
Ask HN: Can a React Native app be integrated with CarPlay/Android Auto? - hickeygareth
Hi there,<p>We&#x27;re currently weighing up the pros and cons of switching over our iOS and Android apps to React Native, but would like to know whether we can integrate a React Native build with Apple&#x27;s CarPlay and Android Auto?<p>Any others pros and cons are welcome.<p>Many thanks
======
ecesena
Did you look at sharing extensions by any chance? I know it's not what you're
asking, but I can assume the reasons why there's nothing for CarPlay/Android
Auto are very similar.

Also, you may want to check this out, it could be a starting point to get your
project working: [https://github.com/alinz/react-native-share-
extension](https://github.com/alinz/react-native-share-extension)

